# low wax board on rails?



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

it's the wax


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

zealandblack said:


> I with a waxed up board for the last few years? Or is this all in my head, and something about my technique has unconsciously changed to make my rail riding smoother?


It's because you didn't scrape the excess wax off your base. The wax only fills the pore of the base and you shouldn't be able to see it on the base (except for the lack of a dry white look to your base). A proper tune involves scraping the wax a lot (as much as you possible can with a *plastic* scraper), then polishing with a brillo pad, and finally brushing with a brass brush... but usually most people only scrape a little.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

I dunno if that's it. When I wax I scrape my wax thoroughly (scraper, brilo pad, steel brush), and I know what a board feels like with a poor scrape job, especially on rails. I've tried out friends' boards that have literally stopped halfway down a rail sending flying. I guess I shouldn't have said it was "sticky" before in my original post, but just like a liiiiittle bit of resistance, vs yesterday where it felt darn right greasy. 
Or maybe I have just been doing a kind of shitty job of scrapping lately and just didn't realize it. I'll try paying closer attention next time I scrape, and try to be especially thorough when brushing it and brillo padding it. 
Regardless, I'll probably try experimenting with it this week by riding a day like this, then waxing (thorough scraping) and then heading out the following day to see how much of a difference I feel. I was just kind of wondering if simply not waxing is something that people actually do for rail riding.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

You know the more I think about it, you're probably right. I brush and brillo pad my board, but I'm probably half-assing it and the wax I use doesn't really show up against my base in most sections so there could be little bits that i'm leaving behind. And what I'm left with is an adequate (still slides as opposed to a bad scrape which really doesn't slide) but not great (slides with minor resistance) wax job. Sorry for the extra posts, I'm pretty much just thinking out loud at this point.


----------



## thefeef (Sep 19, 2021)

if my board has no wax on it at all if it safe for the board to play around on a jib rail in my backyard?


----------

